# Tropheus stocking options advice



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will be getting some Ilangi's next week in my 75 gallon. maybe 14 of them,
I know Tropheus do best as a single colony , but I want to have more than one type of fish in my aquarium. Its my only tank so I want more than one type.
what do guys recommend? 
I am considering getting 12 Duboisi to go with the Ilangis
or should I get a different species?
such as Mbunas, yellow labs, Julies? or something else?
what tank mates would be best for the Ilangi's?
thanks a bunch for your ideas
My filtration is about 750 gph


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I have no experience with them but from what i have read,Tanganyika Gobies, Petrochromis and Simochromis seem to be popular tankmates for Trophs


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for the input
would Duboisi be the best tank mate for the Ilangis?


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

Duboisi would work. Gobies too, although the gobies will kill most of your fry. Petricolas would work too. Personally, I would add another 5 or 6 Ilangi.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

phishman said:


> Duboisi would work. Gobies too, although the gobies will kill most of your fry. Petricolas would work too. Personally, I would add another 5 or 6 Ilangi.


why would you pick 5 or 6 Ilangi instead of 12 Duboisi?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

75g is about the min for a single group of Tropheus for most of us and for sure myself.
Lots of ways for Troph tanks to go pearshaped without adding other territory grabbers.

As the cutter says................
Any single Tropheus species - 12 - 15
Spathodus erythrodon, Eretmodus or Tanginicodus - 1 pair of one species.

Very good advice unless looking to breed, as the Troph largly ignore the goby cichlids, only prob is yep goby cichlids can kill baby Tropheus (as well as eat their own young)

I also add Synodontis lucipinnis to none breeding tanks as they do not grab any hidy holes from the Troph either but yep can eat any young produced in the tank.

Yep two groups have worked in 75gs but its far far more difficult to manage without a very good big slice of luck and a great sex mix for both groups.

Yep Petros can be mixed with Troph but generaly require more than 75g to keep more than one.

Whole raft of other Tang species can be kept with Tropheus but generaly best to do this in tanks way bigger than 75g.

All the best James


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok thanks, I was going off of what was said in the Library section of "tropheus corner" 24-28 in a 75gallon

here is a quote: Ideally, I like to use a 48 inch tank or larger. I try to keep 24-28 adults in a 75 and in the low to mid 40's in a 135. As I mentioned earlier, I keep about 15 in a 65. article title: How Many Tropheus in a Tank? by John N. Davidson

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/t ... w_many.php

that is why I considered 2 types of Tropheus, because I could easily split it 12/12 or 14/14

what are the drawbacks? this is my first Tropheus tank


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

IME one group or a male from one group dominates the tank so the second (or third in my 180g) species only just survives and hardly breeds.
Dubs being large often take on this role, as do Ikola in mixes I have had with those. Personaly I have not tried Ikola and dubs together, I dunno which would dominate as Ikola tend to dominate the other Troph types I have tried with them.
I have little experience of keeping over 24 Troph in a 75g. Its way crowded and that might be the key to it working.
Real big job keeping up with the waterchanges. Prob need 30-50% twice a week or nitrates will rise, long term damaging the fish.

All the best James


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks again, interesting insight.....i will decide in the next couple of days
its ilangi and Dubs


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Never kept Ilangi in a mix. They are by far the most expensive Tropheus in the UK and as such usualy get a tank to themselves. Thought (from DNA studies) not to fall nicely into Tropheus moorii nor sp."Red" but have DNA from both. Natural hybrid or missing link? Kind of interesting whatever. 8)
(dubs by far the cheapest and easiest to breed)


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

I would only keep two groups in a larger tank. A six footer. I keep Duboisi with Bemba, gobies, and Petrochromis in a 180. Both breed regularly. Just my opinion.


----------

